# Movie Review- Mr. & Mrs. Smith



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

_Many married couples have secrets, but one pair of lovebirds discover they've both been living dangerous secret lives in this action thriller laced with comedy. Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt and play Jane Smith and John Smith, a suburban couple whose marriage has started to go a bit stale. Both silently wish for more excitement in their relationship, but as it happens, each of them is finding plenty of thrills elsewhere. Both Jane and John are world-class assassins who will take on perilous missions for the right price, but neither is aware of the other's secret life. However, when John discovers that Jane is his target in his latest assignment -- and Jane learns she's supposed to kill John -- both their careers and their marriage go through some sudden changes. Mr. and Mrs. Smith also stars Adam Brody, Kerry Washington, and Vince Vaughn. _


*Well, went to see this one last night. It was better than I expected. Lots of action and a very hot love scene. I actually liked the plot. I would recommend going if you are either fans of Brad or Angelina, and even if your not!*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow you go to alot of movies. The last movie I went to was about 3 yrs ago. So I guess I am at the other extreme. LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw Star Wars the weekend it opened.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I saw starwars too. Good movie. Haven't seen batman yet though.


----------

